# Raise your hand if...



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

you poop in a bag and are thoughtful enough to return it to amazon upon returning their Santa sleigh.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> you poop in a bag and are thoughtful enough to return it to amazon upon returning their Santa sleigh.


I'm willing to try anything once


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I once pooped on a glass coffee table with the gal under it watching.


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

Amos69 said:


> I once pooped on a glass coffee table with the gal under it watching.


A lobotomy would work wonders for you.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> you poop in a bag and are thoughtful enough to return it to amazon upon returning their Santa sleigh.


Naw! 
I just poop in the sleigh. 
Why waste a bag? &#128169;


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> A lobotomy would work wonders for you.


Meh, I'll just keep on with the do it yourself plan


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

Amos69 said:


> Meh, I'll just keep on with the do it yourself plan
> 
> View attachment 581985


What is with the bottle of Scotch? Did you sodomize yourself with that?


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> A lobotomy would work wonders for you.


okay. . .don't get too excited, you and I actually agree on something.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> you poop in a bag and are thoughtful enough to return it to amazon upon returning their Santa sleigh.


To Bezos porch. He is Amazon.
























Dara's place is next.


----------



## Noeler24 (Mar 22, 2021)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> you poop in a bag and are thoughtful enough to return it to amazon upon returning their Santa sleigh.


Haven't pooped, but have peed in the bottle. Only way to get your route done on time. The manager suggested it first week of training. It's true most drivers do pee in the vans.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Finally! An Amazon driver that gives a crap!


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

DSPs should provide every driver with a pee bottle and a car porta potty in every van... for emergency use only (if no public restrooms nearby).


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

oicu812 said:


> DSPs should provide every driver with a pee bottle and a car porta potty in every van... for emergency use only (if no public restrooms nearby).


When are restrooms NOT available?

I just do not get it


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

it you're going to poop in a bag and return it to Amazon, you could put it in a proper bag, one that Amazon sells.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> When are restrooms NOT available?
> 
> I just do not get it


Rural routes? It's easy for men to just pee anywhere, but what about the women delivery drivers?


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> I once pooped on a glass coffee table with the gal under it watching.


Did the glass shatter from the weight of the brown matter and the velocity with which it greeted the glass?


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Noeler24 said:


> Haven't pooped, but have peed in the bottle. Only way to get your route done on time. The manager suggested it first week of training. It's true most drivers do pee in the vans.


Did you say IN or ON the vans?


----------

